# Aquabid auctions?



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I was looking for a thread/section where sellers can post up fish for sale, but I was unable to find it. If anyone is interested, here's some fish I have raised that are on aquabid. 

Here is a link to my aquabid auctions if anyone is interested. The turquoise marble male has a perfect yin yang shape on the top of his head and one dark eye/ one light eye. I will also include a freebie live plant or fish unless you don't want one. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... dragonlady


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice fish! I've never seen a betta with two different eyes before; very cool~

Good luck with your auctions.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Nice fish! The two different colored eyes look awesome!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I would love to own one of your bettas! Such great fish for such great prices!!!! But I have no room in my dorm


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you StacieKarp, AngelicScars, and TaylorW for the kind comments.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

If only it was easier to ship safely to the uk, I would snap him up straight away. Its so difficult to find that quality here. Beautiful fish


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I love marbles, they are so neat how they change colors! And I've always wanted a halfmoon.... Gosh, I wish I could buy one so bad!! 

You have such amazing fish


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice. If I was still working with marbles I might have bid but I've changed focus.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice fish! If I could I'd get one..but as of now my room is at "no vacancy" *lol*


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! Next time I go for a new halfmoon i'll keep you in mind! I live on the otherside of the city of you by zipcode. !


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Drift said:


> Gorgeous! Next time I go for a new halfmoon i'll keep you in mind! I live on the otherside of the city of you by zipcode. !


Thank you! I would not even need to ship if you wanted a fish.:lol: I have many more hm bettas than the ones that I have currently listed.


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would love to take the turquise pair...If my parents will let me..I will try my hardest to get them


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry all, I snatched up the females! I just LOVE the marble pattern and Harley is getting antsy haha.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Your marble girls are very nice......I think you mentioned you show? Can you share your name?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Your marble girls are very nice......I think you mentioned you show? Can you share your name?


I will send you a pm.


----------

